# PW Mini TT1 & Flex TT5 Questions...



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2011)

We just sold our Radio Poppers for a few reasons and we are going to move over to the Pocket Wizard products. I am watching videos online, and reading up on them to decide which product is best for us, and I have a few questions.

One of the reasons that Radio Poppers work so well with the Nikon CLS system, is because you can put a master flash on your camera, and control up to three groups of flashes without any other equipment. You can use your master flash as fill, then control groups A, B, and C from that on camera master flash. From the looks of things, in order to do this with the Flex TT5 or the Mini TT1, you have to add the optional AC3 Zone Controller. Is this correct? Without it you would basically only have one group, all of which will have the same power based on the TTL signals from the camera?


And my second question is, is it better to have Flex TT5's all the way around, instead of bringing in Mini TT1's? If I buy two TT1's as controllers and two TT5's as receivers, then I will only ever have the capability of controlling two off camera flashes. Whereas, if I buy all TT5's, then if I ever need it, I can have one transmitter, and three OCF's? Right? Because the TT5's are both transmitters, or receivers?


I'm just trying to make sure that I have all my information correct before I go drop $1000 on new radio triggers... Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not an expert but FYI these guys at Pocketwizard helped me tremendously with my TT1 triggering one TT5 and two PW Plus II's:  Phone  *914.347.3300   *


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh... and my third question is, since the TT5 and TT1 have hot shoes on top, can you put the transmitter/transceiver on the camera, and a master on top of that to use as fill?


----------



## cnutco (Oct 5, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> We just sold our Radio Poppers for a few reasons and we are going to move over to the Pocket Wizard products. I am watching videos online, and reading up on them to decide which product is best for us, and I have a few questions.
> 
> One of the reasons that Radio Poppers work so well with the Nikon CLS system, is because you can put a master flash on your camera, and control up to three groups of flashes without any other equipment. You can use your master flash as fill, then control groups A, B, and C from that on camera master flash. From the looks of things, in order to do this with the Flex TT5 or the Mini TT1, you have to add the optional AC3 Zone Controller. Is this correct? Without it you would basically only have one group, all of which will have the same power based on the TTL signals from the camera?
> Why not just use the CLS? I only have PW Plus 2's and a Mini TT1, so I am not too sure about the groups, but I believe that the TT5 does groups.
> ...



See above...


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 5, 2011)

I like your idea of making it TT5 all the way around just because the BATTERY on the TT1 is a pain to find at times.  I may do this myself now that you mention it.  If the switch is moved forward accidently it sure is easier to replace the two double A batteries.  I have to order the AC3 yet so cannot comment on that. 
 -
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## cnutco (Oct 5, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> I like your idea of making it TT5 all the way around just because the BATTERY on the TT1 is a pain to find at times.  I may do this myself now that you mention it.  If the switch is moved forward accidently it sure is easier to replace the two double A batteries.  I have to order the AC3 yet so cannot comment on that.
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



I have thought about which PW to buy next, but I am still not sold on the TT5 yet.  I still shoot with manual flash and the only reason I have the Mini TT1 on camera is because it is so compact.

As far as the battery goes, I get mine from Batteries Plus.  They are all over the place here in GA...  I have 2 extra in my bag.  BUT, it would be nice to have just one battery for both the flashes and radios!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2011)

cnutco said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > I like your idea of making it TT5 all the way around just because the BATTERY on the TT1 is a pain to find at times.  I may do this myself now that you mention it.  If the switch is moved forward accidently it sure is easier to replace the two double A batteries.  I have to order the AC3 yet so cannot comment on that.
> ...



If you shoot manual only the TT5 serves no better purpose than the much cheaper pocketwizard PlusII unless I'm mistaken.  One mini TT1 is all thats needed to TX to everything from the cam and is super tiny, but the TT5 and PW Plus IIs will also transmit.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 5, 2011)

cnutco,

I use CLS when I can... but it is NOT fail proof. CLS rarely works in full sunlight because it interrupts the IR signal. CLS also doesn't work when I set my flashes behind a wall or pole or other structure for hiding it in the photo.


After some extensive research yesterday I have found that:

-The AC3 is not a necessity, but does come in handy if you want to control groups/zones without a master on the camera.
-When a master flash is mounted on top of the Mini TT1, it can be used for fill, as well as a controller for the Zones/Groups.
-The master works the same on the TT5 as it does on the TT1.
-Its better to have TT5's all the way around, especially if one unit goes down in the field, and because batteries are 'normal'.
-The TT5's can be self repaired with a $20 part IF in fact the plastic shoe breaks after heavy use.

The Pocket Wizard channel on Video has a TON of explanatory videos.


----------



## rfarrenphoto (Oct 5, 2011)

going with the flex 5 all the way round gives you more to play with defo! they are bigger though although not by loads! the ac3 is a good add on but not essential. To be honest though after using these units with canon flashes i'm not a hundred percent convinced they are the greatest thing to come on the market. I find them unconsistent and they mamnaged to blow out two of my canon 580ex2's. this is allegedly a 580 problem though.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2011)

CLS lacking in performance  is the reason I drag around PWs.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 5, 2011)

rfarrenphoto said:


> this is allegedly a 580 problem though.




There is supposedly some sort of 'black sock' that you are supposed to use with 580's. I am not a Canon person though so I can't tell you much more than that.


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 23, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> rfarrenphoto said:
> 
> 
> > this is allegedly a 580 problem though.
> ...


-
Believe it is some kind of radio interference "sock/cover" as you call it. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------

